# The only reason I would shoot a wedding



## limr (Jan 15, 2018)

Or, I suppose, after-wedding to be technical. I still can think of no earthly reason I would shoot the wedding itself.

I’m A Photographer Who Does Post-Wedding Private Shooting With Cats, And Here’s The Result


----------



## Designer (Jan 15, 2018)

She has found her niche.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 15, 2018)

Good thing having a white cat so the cat hair won't show! lol


----------



## terri (Jan 15, 2018)

Isn't she awesome?   Love these!!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 15, 2018)

It's @Braineack lifelong calling.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 15, 2018)

I already posted this


----------



## Jamesaz (Jan 15, 2018)

Clever. It's like a feline version of the "door to door with a pony" gig I remember from when I was a kid.


----------

